# time travelers witness disasters



## bluegiant (May 22, 2012)

What is the name of the movie in which people pay to be time tourists and travel into the past to witness great disasters? 
A man is involved in trying to stop them, maybe because his girlfriend is involved as one of the victims, and he manages to jerry rig a time passport to allow him to travel through time.
This might have been a made for TV movie. I can't find it in Wikipedia's list of time travel movies.
Thanks,
blue


----------



## MemoryTale (May 25, 2012)

Was this the one where the guy owned the hotel where all the time travellers were staying? I think there've been a few films with this premise.


----------



## nightdreamer (May 25, 2012)

I think that might be *Timescape *(1992).


----------



## MemoryTale (May 25, 2012)

Yes, thats the one I was thinking of. Whether this helps Bluegiant or not is another story


----------



## bluegiant (May 26, 2012)

Thank you Memory and Dreamer, that is it.


----------

